# What else do you play?



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

So what other instruments does everyone play?? I've been playing guitar for years and recently started playing bass a lot more(played a bit before). I still have a long way to go before I could call myself a bassist. I used to play piano a bit but haven't touched one in years. I'm probably the worst drummer that ever lived.  But the other night I got to play an instrument for the first time that I have always been intrested in. A violin. And well, I'm not bad at it. My friend(violin owner) was shocked that my bowing was so good for never playing. So now I want one!!! But I sure don't wanna spend much. I might look around this summer for something used.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*mandolin*

I traded a 12 string dreadnought last summer ( the instrument that I had to have the summer before, and never played) for a A-style mandolin. be honest don't play it as much as I thought, although there still is the intention of learning.

however, I still have a very long way to go to play the 6 string have decently...... 

would also like to pick up the harmonica..... love the sound of good blues harp.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well, bass, obviously guitar, piano, saxophone, flute, and i used to play clarinet, I prolly still can.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I started off playing drums when I was like 10 years old. Played them for many years. I went over to guitar about 7 years ago. I finally sold my last drum set a few years back.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I can play a bit of piano and I play trumpet.


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

I can play the bass, a little bit of drums, and I also play this andean instrument called *Charango *


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

i used to play drums but i got bored of it and i started on guiatr about a year ago


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bass(Main Instrument)
Guitar(it's what i started on and played for 9 years before switching to bass), Piano
Keyboards/Synth/programming
Used to play Violin and would like to pick it up again,
I can do a mean drum solo but cant play even the simplest beat in time
And i can tear it up with a Tambourine or Maraccas


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I play guitar, bass, drums, keyboard, do vocals and mess around with anything else that makes music. I play the recorder not too badly and I might get a sax.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

All the top shredders at one time learned the drums, thats what gives them such perfect timing. I used to play bass, but now just fool around on it. I do use my VG8 to get other instrument sounds, but in reality its still playing the guitar...........


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I've played the piano for about 12 years now. I played the flute for about 5 years in elementary / high school... haven't really played it since.


----------



## ianderson (Apr 23, 2006)

I fool around with a mandolin once in a while...


----------



## Malevolent (May 13, 2006)

I play keyboard and the organ, along with my guitar.


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I playno bragging)
guitar
bass
drums
keyboard/organ/piano
trumpet
trombone
clarinet
french horn
all saxophones but soprano
recorder
as well as all anscillary percussion instruments that an orchastra would use.

My band teacher hated me...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

guitar, bass, uke, mandolin, banjo, trumpet, penny whistle, bodhran, spoons, tambourine, a little on the drums and a little keyboard. Oh yeah and I play one mean "egg".


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Started on piano at age 6 and played for about 12 years or so.
Studied cello for 6 years.
Voice for 4 years.
Picked up bass over 20 years ago.
Can play some basic camp-fire chords on the guitar.
Play a little bit of mandolin.
Now my oldest daughter is taking piano lessons, so I'm learning that all over again. 

At the end of the day, bass is my weapon of choice!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I can play a bit of 5 string Banjo (used to have one years ago) and a bit of basic Bass, oh and Tamborene and Cow Bell.....Drool


----------

